

Gary Connery successfuly lands wingsuit without a parachute - oliland
http://www.itv.com/news/story/2012-05-23/stuntman-gary-connery-plans-to-make-aviation-history-by-first-skydiver-to-land-without-a-parachute/

======
oliland
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IRC_b4g7Sg>

